# Defense Of Greece TD



## First (Aug 4, 2015)

A amazing tower defense game.
Colorful graphics, exciting story, captivating gameplay!
Excellent combination of the ancient Greece era, 
steam powered engines and mechanized robots will keep you interested.
Build powerful tools, plan defense strategy, level up from rookie to general! 
Grand battles with swarms of units on every level. 
Many tactics and varying levels of difficulty. 
Available upgrades and improvements for weapons and artillery.

















*Features: *
- Surprising storyline!
- 60 levels on 4 islands, several levels of difficulty
- Ancient Greek setting in conjunction with the steam powered machines and robots
- 14 enemy types (including infantry, mechanized, air, sea)
- 4 types of combat towers with upgrade possibilities
- 5 types of mechanisms that will affect the performance of your combat towers and can be upgraded
- Exciting quests
- Ability to intervene in the battle using grenades, Tribolo, and lightning
- English, German and Russian languages

*Video:*




*Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.volodar.defenseofgreece


----------



## First (Aug 4, 2015)

*Add new features:*
- New mode levels "Defense of the castle"
- New mode levels "Accompanying the convoy"
- New units
- New Levels
- New skills - firerain, firebomd, icebomb
- Now you can improve a skills
- Add new graphics animations (death animation and effects)
- Level design


















*Google Play:*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.volodar.defenseofgreece


----------

